# RIP Dawn Wofford (nee Palethorpe)



## gunnergundog (18 July 2015)

We've lost a wonderful horsewoman and a lady who was a great inspiration to me, as well as a wonderful friend.  She participated in two Olympics and gave much of her life to the Pony Club.  She and her husband (Warren)  are of the type no longer found....I think they must have broken the mould.  Funeral details as follows:  Monday, 27th July 2015 at 11.45am
 St Peter&#8217;s Church, Coughton Lane, Coughton, Alcester  B49 5JA

PS  I don't, sadly, expect that many will recognise Dawn's name as she/I are probably of a different generation to the majority on here.


----------



## Doris68 (18 July 2015)

I do remember Dawn Palethorpe...but it's in my (very) dim and distant past.  I'm of a similar generation gunnergundog!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 July 2015)

Me too.
http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/features/countrynews/equestrian/1825141.0/

http://equestrianlegends.horseradio...n-legends-episode-15-dawn-palethorpe-wofford/


----------



## Chiffy (19 July 2015)

A name I remember too gunnergundog. I just loved Pat Smythe with Prince Hal and Tosca. Dawn was there too with Earlsrath Rambler. I knew she went on to do great things for the Pony Club.
Makes us oldies nostalgic for good times past.


----------



## JillA (19 July 2015)

I remember her very well - from the days when show jumping was not so ruled by money. What a generation they were!


----------



## Skib (19 July 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			We've lost a wonderful horsewoman - - -PS  I don't, sadly, expect that many will recognise Dawn's name as she/I are probably of a different generation to the majority on here.
		
Click to expand...

I remember - a famous name and that would have been someone know to the general  public - no horses for me in those days.


----------



## paddy555 (19 July 2015)

I remember her as well. RIP


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 July 2015)

RIP Dawn, you are well remembered here.


----------



## Faithkat (19 July 2015)

Chiffy said:



			A name I remember too gunnergundog. I just loved Pat Smythe with Prince Hal and Tosca. Dawn was there too with Earlsrath Rambler. I knew she went on to do great things for the Pony Club.
Makes us oldies nostalgic for good times past.
		
Click to expand...

Me too  -  those were the days, when showjumping made prime time tv (and my parents used to let me get up again to watch it; bedtime was 6pm!!)


----------



## Ladyinred (19 July 2015)

Chiffy said:



			A name I remember too gunnergundog. I just loved Pat Smythe with Prince Hal and Tosca. Dawn was there too with Earlsrath Rambler. I knew she went on to do great things for the Pony Club.
Makes us oldies nostalgic for good times past.
		
Click to expand...

They were good times in so many ways.

RIP Dawn and thank you for all you gave us.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 July 2015)

RIP Dawn.  Another one here who remembers all the great names of the past.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 July 2015)

Well I'm one who never even heard of the lady,  but reading of the fondness for her,  on here,  I'm sure that she's one of the few who have the ability to 'inspire' children.  It's a gift,  and not something that we learn.  My OH has similar qualities,  in that children,  with her,  approach riding with a " 'Course you can" attitude,  and HOW they benefit!  

'Old school'?  Possibly,  but every generation produces a few,  and it's those few who shape the fortunate few.  Some perhaps,  pass on their abilities to inspire.

RIP Mrs. Wofford.

a.


----------



## Tobiano (21 July 2015)

I was very sad to see this - I remember her known as Dawn Palethorpe-Wofford and she was an inspiration in those olden days.  Rest in peace, lovely lady.


----------



## onemoretime (21 July 2015)

I remember her along with Pat Smythe and a few more.  Agree a type no longer found.  Wonderful days when show jumping was not ruled by money.


----------



## fatpiggy (22 July 2015)

onemoretime said:



			I remember her along with Pat Smythe and a few more.  Agree a type no longer found.  Wonderful days when show jumping was not ruled by money.
		
Click to expand...

Not ruled by fancy tack, looks of both horse and rider, "celebs" doing anything to get their face in the paper, badmouthing fellow competitors, and the riding style was quiet and effective.  I can't remember much fuss being made about the fact that women were competing on a par with the men either.  They were all just competitors together.


----------



## hackneylass2 (24 July 2015)

I remember meeting her once at a dinner and she regaled us with stories from her showjumping days, she was a little before my time when she was showjumping but shortly after meeting her I bought her book and I was enthralled, just wished it were longer.  RIP Dawn xxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 July 2015)

I, too, remember Dawn Palethorpe.  RIP


----------



## respectedpony driver (19 August 2015)

Another one  here,I remember her,and others,sitting here thinking about those far off days,Things in general were so different then,I have to say mostly better than today.RIP Dawn Palethorpe.


----------



## dunthing (21 August 2015)

Sad news but a very productive life. Safe journey Dawn and thank you for all the memories.


----------



## Gift Horse (21 August 2015)

There was a nice tribute to her on Last Word today.


----------



## fburton (22 August 2015)

Gift Horse said:



			There was a nice tribute to her on Last Word today.
		
Click to expand...

Here's the link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b065xk1s

The segment on Dawn Wofford starts at 13:11.


----------



## TheOldTrout (31 August 2015)

Did she have a sister who also rode? I remembered the name Dawn Palethorpe and the phrase 'the Palethorpe sisters' came into my mind. Could be confusing her with someone else though.


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2015)

My age is showing too.  Palethorpe sausages if I remember correctly.  A childhood birthday present was a silk scarf with Dawn Palethorpe, Wilf White and Pat Smythe, whose autobiography Jump for Joy is still a good read.


----------



## hackneylass2 (2 September 2015)

Theoldtrout...........Dawn and Jill, Jill also rode Rambler I think.


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 September 2015)

Thanks hackneylass, nice to know my memory's not completely unsound!


----------

